# Problème Gestion à distance / Partage d'écran et client VNC



## Chien93 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Sous Snow Leopard, j'activais la Gestion à Distance ou le partage d'écran avec MdP VNC et depuis mon iPhone ou iPad avec VNC Viewer (l'officiel), je me connectais directement sur mon bureau de la session active.

Depuis Lion, je me trouve face à deux problèmes. Le premier est que je tombe sur la page d'ouverture de session et non pas sur le bureau comme avant. Du coup je suis obligé de taper mon MdP de session, c'est qui est plutôt embêtant à l'usage car je me retrouve à taper deux MdP pour accéder à mon bureau même si la session est ouverte sur mon Mac.
Le deuxième problème est que lorsque que je tombe sur cette page de session, 2 fois sur 3 (si ce n'est pas plus), elle se bloque et me retrouve donc dans l'impossibilité de me connecter. Obligé de fermer le viewer et le relancer plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce que j'ai une chance que ça fonctionne.

J'ai fais des recherches sur Internet, Apple à semble t il activé la connexion multi session et le problème de blocage semble exister depuis la bêta DP3 de Lion.

Quelqu'un aurait il la même problématique que moi et éventuellement un moyen de la contourner ou un réglage quelconque qui m'échappe et qui règlerai ce souci de multi session et/ou de blocage?

Je n'est rien changé sur mon firewall pour ce qui est des réglages de port ou autre depuis Snow Leopard, le seul et unique changement est l'installation de Lion.

D'avance merci.


----------



## Phil_Goud (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon, je savais bien que je n'aurai pas du upgrader...

Donc, pour revenir au sujet, même problème à part que tu es plus chanceux que moi. ça marche JAMAIS pour moi. 

Mon mac mini headless qui me sert de home server ne marche que depuis Apple Remote Desktop.

Donc c'est lié au VNC tout particulièrement.

J'espère une mise à jour rapide de ce côté là, je ne suis pas super bon en ligne de commande... 

:sick:


----------



## San Kukai (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème semblable.

Soit deux bécanes : un iMac et un MacBook. 
 Sur Snow : chacune a accès au contenu et à l'écran de l'autre.
 Sur Lion : l'iMac a accès au contenu et à l'écran du MacBook, mais le MacBook n'a accès qu'au contenu de l'iMac, pas à son écran, que ce soit En tant qu'utilisateur enregistré ou Avec un identifiant Apple.

Dans des abîmes de perplexité plongé je suis.


----------



## NQuoi (24 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le problème similaire :
- de l'ipad, impossible de se connecter, aussi bien sur un MBP qu'un iMac, tous deux sous Lion
- entre les deux mac, obligé de passer par "se connecter au serveur" (cmd-K), et uniquement à la racine des disques, et non aux utilisateurs.

C'est comme si les utilisateurs étaient "surprotégés"

Je deviens chèvre...


----------



## San Kukai (28 Juillet 2011)

NQuoi a dit:


> Je deviens chèvre...


Après Léopard et Lion, ce pourrait être le nom de la version de Mac OS 10.8.


----------



## San Kukai (30 Juillet 2011)

Problème résolu pour ce qui me concerne.
L'iMac n'était pas protégé par un mot de passe. Une fois celui-ci enregistré, le bureau de l'iMac monte sans problème.


----------



## Chien93 (30 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un mot de passe de session depuis toujours mais le problème persiste chez moi mais de façon très aléatoire. Faut insister pour que ça fonctionne.


----------



## NQuoi (31 Juillet 2011)

Je suis toujours bloqué pour me connecter directement dans un compte sous Lion, par contre, et ça c'est excellent, si je coupe le réseau alors qu'un disque réseau est monté, bien sûr, il me signal la coupure, par contre, en faisant "ignorer", l'icône du disque en question reste sur le bureau, puis,  quand je reconnecte le réseau, le disque est automatiquement disponible pour exploration...

Ça c'est pas mal du tout... Pas besoin de se reconnecter à chaque fois.


----------



## Chien93 (31 Juillet 2011)

@NQuoi : C'était déjà le cas sous Snow Leopard, c'est pas particulier à Lion.


----------



## NQuoi (31 Juillet 2011)

J'avais pas prêté attention à cela dans SL, peut-être parce que la connexion se faisait naturellement


----------

